

Thumbd, An Image Thumbnailing Service Built on Node.js, SQS, and S3 - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/thumbd

======
lobster_johnson
Since we are all plugging our competing projects, here's mine:
<https://github.com/alexstaubo/tootsie>

* Written in Ruby with Sinatra.

* Supports both SQS and AMQP (eg., RabbitMQ).

* Simple REST interface for submitting jobs.

* Can get/put both HTTP and S3 URLs.

* Image support: Scaling, cropping, format conversion, EXIF/IPTC stripping. Uses ImageMagick.

* Audio/video support: Scaling, format conversion, thumbnail extraction from videos. Uses ffmpeg.

* Has a helper component that provides live upload progress, jQuery uploader, etc.: <https://github.com/bengler/tiramisu>

Tootsie is intended as a generic conversion/transcoding framework, so it does
more than just thumbnail images.

Oh, and it has been run in production for a long time.

------
chrisohara
We just built a similar node.js tool which resizes images on demand:
<http://github.com/SydneyStockholm/imgr>

~~~
geuis
It's funny how concurrent ideas work. I just built a very similar tool in the
last few days for our startup.

~~~
Unregistered
concurrent, or trivial ?

------
pknight
If someone could roll common image functions into one, with webpage
screenshots and a way to optimize images for high resolution displays (smartly
handling quality and compression) - that would be nice. Haven't come across a
good service that does either of these yet.

related: Photon for WordPress adds a bunch of basic image manipulation
functions as well as a cdn for images.

------
tjholowaychuk
need to prefix it with backbone- for the extra hype-factor

~~~
camus
express is pretty high on the hype scale meter too, just sayin...

~~~
tjholowaychuk
not nearly in the same way, people don't treat as if it's some amazing new
thing, it's trivial and we treat it that way, backboneconf is a good laugh
though

~~~
camus
Backbone is like jquery or express , it solves a problem , and that's it , not
some bloatware like other webclient frameworks. People like simple , minimal
things they can build on top. It is pragmatism vs opinion , minimalism vs
maximalism ,bauhaus versus dadaism , lego vs playmobil.

